# Utah LARP



## Realmslord (Aug 15, 2006)

“Realms of Legend” is the refinement of playing and running LARP games for 10+ years in the Utah area. It's easy to learn and intuitive, with loads of options. We provide props for everything we can, and focus on the story and the character’s abilities, rater than combat. (While combat is still a part of the game, it is just not the focus.)

Costumes are a must! But in the beginning we can provide you with some loaners, and coach you on making some costumes and weapons, until you have some of your own.

Our combat is dangerous (in-game) and damage is determined by weapon size.
You have 3 body points in each location (arms/leg/torso.)
Light weapons do 1 point, (daggers, short swords, throwing weapons...) 
Martial weapons do 2 points, (broad swords, clubs, maces...)
Heavy weapons do 3 points, (Pole-arms, claymores, battleaxes, bows...)
Our weapons are made of safe foam insulation and PVC, Kite-spar and pool noodle, or Latex weapons (found online)

Any form of armor may be worn, if you have an easily identifiable representation for it. 
Leather = Leather looking cloth, naga-hide or vinyl with studs, or actual leather.
Chain = silver looped cloth, sequin cloth or actual scale or chain mail.
Plate = Costume plastic breastplate, homemade ABS plastic armor, or actual heavy Plate Steel.

Skills are many and varied. There are no classes (fighter, mage, thief, etc...) Just your character and the skills you want them to know. 
All skills are ranked 1-5 or Descent through Amazing (so you can have in-game conversations about your skills and capabilities (“I am decent enough with my ability to find and disable traps, but my skill with healing spells is simply amazing!”)

Spells are as varied as our skill set, and are separated by 3 different forms of caster.
Essence caster: Those that meditate on runes and evoke the elemental essence of Earth, Air, Fire, and Water.
Force user: Those that Command the Forces of Sorcery, Augmentation, Lore, and the Dark, to do their bidding
Spirit caster: Those that can beseech the Spirit world to help with Healing, Nature, Chaos, and Balance?

Please e-mail any further question you may have to Realmsoflegend@peoplepc.com 
We hope that after just one event you will be as excited and as addicted to this hobby as we are.    Thank you, Realms of Legend Staff.


----------

